#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Npr 8020-50:2011

## Podium Verhuur

Kent iemand deze norm?

Ik wil graag weten of er in de norm gesproken wordt over de hoogte wanneer een hek nodig is en aan welke eisen een hek moet voldoen.
Er wordt op internet wel het één en ander beweerd over de hoogte van podia en het hekwerk, maar wil graag weten hoe het precies zit.
Alleen vind ik het zonde om de verkeerde norm te kopen.

Ik heb gebeld met het kantoor in Delft, maar behalve een zeer onvriendelijke medewerkster die mij alleen kan helpen als ik de nummers ken.
Nu denk ik dat het deze is: NPR 8020-50:2011, maar weet het niet zeker, ook de dame aan de telefoon wilde me niet zeggen of de eisen van leuningen bij podia worden beschreven en of er een wettelijk besluit dit ondersteund.
In de inhoudsopgave zie ik trouwens geen hoofdstuk staan over leuningen en veiligheid.

De duitse norm wordt duidelijker omschreven: Duitse norm - DIN 1055 / DIN4112 / DIN EN 60204.

Ook ben ik benieuwd of er in de Wet verwezen wordt naar deze Nem norm. En of ik me er dus aan moet houden of dat ik beter het bouwbesluit kan gaan doorspitten.

----------


## drbeat

Hallo Podium Verhuur,

De NPR staat voor Nederlandse Praktijk Richtlijn... Zoals al gezegd een richtlijn voor de praktijk. Het is Geen Nen of Nen-EN norm, maar wordt wel uitgegeven door de NEN.

Het bouwbesluit zegt het volgende over trap en vloerafscheidingen:
*Artikel 2.23. Aanwezigheid*

*1.*

Een voor personen bestemde vloer heeft bij een rand een afscheiding als die rand meer dan 1,5 m hoger ligt dan een aansluitende vloer, het aansluitende terrein of het aansluitende water.
*2.*

Een trap heeft, voor zover een zijkant van een tredevlak meer dan 1,5 m hoger ligt dan een aansluitende vloer, het aansluitende terrein of het aansluitende water, aan die zijkant een niet beweegbare afscheiding.
*3.*

Een hellingbaan heeft, indien een zijkant van de vloer meer dan 1,5 m hoger ligt dan een aansluitende vloer, het aansluitende terrein of het aansluitende water, aan die zijkant een niet beweegbare afscheiding.
*4.*

Het eerste lid geldt niet ter plaatse van de aansluiting van de vloer aan:
a.
een trap, of

b.
een hellingbaan.

*5.*

Onverminderd het vierde lid geldt het eerste lid niet voor:
a.
*een rand van een podium*;

b.
een rand van een vloer die aan een bassin grenst;

c.
een rand van een laadvloer;

d.
een rand van een perron, en

e.
*een met een rand als bedoeld onder a tot en met d, gelijk te stellen rand van een vloer*.

Het bouwbesluit wordt vanuit de Woningwet aangestuurd. Dus via deze weg is het niet verplicht en vallen Podia buiten deze bepalingen.

Of deze Npr in overige wetgeving zoals Arbo wetgeving wordt aangestuurd weet ik zo niet. Wel kan ik je melden dat de Npr geen Wet is of strikt aangewezen door de overheid zoals NEN normen worden aangestuurd door bijvoorbeeld het Bouwbesluit. Wel worden de Npr bladen hoog gedragen en ook door de Rechtsprekende macht als richtlijn aangehouden en dien je duidelijk en gefundeerd te motiveren als je van deze richtlijnen afwijkt. (eigenlijk pas mogelijk door bv Effectis, TNO, Peutz enz.)

Wel kan ik je melden dat deze discussie ook heeft gespeeld bij het ontwerpen van diverse versie's van het Bouwbesluit. Maar omdat er relatief weinig mensen van een podium met artiesten vallen binnen gebouwen vind men dit aan de kant van de wetgevende macht geen prioriteit. het is immers niet zo dat er duizenden mensen te gelijkertijd op een podium staan en er samen afvallen. Men is van mening dat als men een podium bouwd en gebruikt dit soort zaken opgelost worden door de markt....of dit ook werkelijk zo in de praktijk werkt is weer een andere discussie maar zo wordt er geredeneerd vanuit de beleidsmedewerkers.

Het afzetten van het podium met hekwerken, en de hoogten van hekwerken is dus per situatie afhankelijk. door de bocht genomen kun je het bouwbesluit wel als richtlijn houden, een afscheiding van 1 m hoog is netjes, en podia met een vloerhoogte van meer dan 13 m hoog heb ik eigenlijk niet veel gezien...maar is dan ook uitzonderlijk.. boven de 13m vloerhoogte is een hekwerk van 1.20 m benodigd.. maar dat is Bouwbesluit en dus niet van toepassing..

DUS: je GEZOND BOEREN VERSTAND gebruiken is ook niet gek in dit soort situatie's.

Kort door de bocht, de Woningwet, bouwbesluit stuurt dit niet aan. Maar geloof ook niet dat er wettelijk hoogtebeperkingen zijn aan podia, maar ik vergis me op dit punt graag en zou ook graag weten hoe dit zit, en door welke wet dit aangestuurd wordt, en welke NEDERLANDSE Normen of Richtlijnen hier voor vastgesteld zijn. Jou aangehaalde richtlijn zegt volgens mij alleen maar iets over sterkte, constructie enz. niet specifiek over hoogten van podia, en hoogten trap en vloerafscheidingen. altans, wat ik in de Npr alhier kan lezen en vinden zo snel gezegd.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Wauw, dank je wel voor je zeer uitgebreide reactie. Meestal adviseren wij om een hek te nemen wanneer een podium openbaar toegankelijk is en hoger is dan 60cm. 

Ik ga je stuk zeker nog een keer bestuderen, maar ik begrijp je verhaal en conclussie. Nogmaals bedankt!

----------


## drbeat

> Meestal adviseren wij om een hek te nemen wanneer een podium openbaar toegankelijk is en hoger is dan 60cm.



Zeker geen gek advies hoor, zeker een openbaar toegankelijk podium... zo zie je weer, een overheid is niet altijd nodig, wij kunnen dit soort zaken ook zelf reguleren en adviseren.

En op basis van aansprakelijkheid misschien ook weer een punt, maar laten we eerlijk zijn, als je een podium op klimt kan de kans bestaan dat je er afvalt....net zoals dat de kans dat een vliegtuig neer stort als je daar in stapt en mee vliegt.......tja....Ik vind overigens ook dat mensen snel gaan wijzen, als men ergens af pleurt....Meestal zijn dat mensen die ergens zijn waar ze niets te zoeken hebben....dat vergeten ze dan snel en wel met het vingertje wijzen....tja...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Waarom ik het graag wil weten is ook meer vanwege een full color folder die we aan het maken zijn. In deze folder worden ook de Nen normen en DIN normen genoemd waar wij aan voldoen.

Ik ben zelf ook voorstander van zo min mogelijk overheidsbemoeienissen. De heren in in hun nette pakken in hun ivoren torens hebben 9 van de 10 keer toch geen flauw benul waar ze over praten.

----------


## drbeat

voldoe je ook meteen aan het bouwbesluit... :Wink:  Maar is een goede insteek. 

Tja, Op het moment is het schering en inslag bij de landelijke politiek:dat er iets GEROEPEN wordt door roeptoeters, mijn inziens en mijn bescheiden mening zitten er veel maar ROEPTOETERS in de politiek. de persoon die echt weet waar hij het over heeft wordt helaas neergesabeld door de ROEPTOETER die iets harder schreeuwd en goed is in One liners....tja....

succes! en ben benieuwd naar je foldertje...

----------


## rinus bakker

Weinig aan toe te voegen.
Roeptoeters heb je overal, maar in de politiek hebben ze IDD wel een heel grote aanwezigheid.

Nog 1 ding voor *Podium verhuur*:
waarom wel Duitse normen vermelden in die folder, en geen Franse of Engelse?

Zijn we inmiddels dan toch weer bezet door de Oosterburen?
(Dan was het nu zeker in de vorm van een Spritzzkrieg? Of Witzzkrieg?)
Trouwens ook bij DIN lopen nog wel wat roeptoeters, weet ik uit eigen ervaring.

DIN heeft binnen de NL grenzen geen rechtsgrondslag hoor...
Hoogstens als je civiel zoiets met jouw verzekeraar hebt geregeld.

----------


## Big Bang

> Nog 1 ding voor *Podium verhuur*:
> waarom wel Duitse normen vermelden in die folder, en geen Franse of Engelse?



Wellicht wil hij het podium ook in Duitsland verhuren? Engeland en Frankrijk zijn geen buurlanden...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Weinig aan toe te voegen.
> Roeptoeters heb je overal, maar in de politiek hebben ze IDD wel een heel grote aanwezigheid.
> 
> Nog 1 ding voor *Podium verhuur*:
> waarom wel Duitse normen vermelden in die folder, en geen Franse of Engelse?
> 
> Zijn we inmiddels dan toch weer bezet door de Oosterburen?
> (Dan was het nu zeker in de vorm van een Spritzzkrieg? Of Witzzkrieg?)
> Trouwens ook bij DIN lopen nog wel wat roeptoeters, weet ik uit eigen ervaring.
> ...



Ik zal niet leveren aan Duitsland, spreek/lees/versta zelf ook geen Duits. 
De meeste opdrachtgevers denken dat de eisen in Duitsland een stuk strenger zijn dan de Nederlandse en vaak is dat ook zo. Vooral opdrachtgevers uit de V.S. en de zuidelijkere E.U. landen zijn meer onder de indruk van de Duitse normen.
Daardoor zijn bij buitenlandse opdrachtgevers de Duitse normen beter bekend dan de Nederlandse.
Tenminste dat is mijn ervaring door de jaren heen.

Tot slot voldoen de Prolyte spullen aan de Duitse normen en schuiven ze dit niet onder stoelen en banken.

----------


## Regelaar

Beste belangstellenden,
Mag ik toch wat puntjes op de i zetten?
1. Voor tijdelijke podiumconstructies geldt bijna nooit het Bouwbesluit. Er wordt vaak gedacht en geroepen dat dat wel zo is, maar dat is niet zo. Pas als de podiumconstructie langer staat (meeste jurisprudentie gaat uit van ongeveer 30 dagen) gata het Bouwbesluit gelden. Kan ik veel over uitleggen, maar houd ik nu beknopt.
2. Basis van de regelgeving hiervoor is de Europese norm 13814. Die wordt langzamerhand in allerlei landen ingevoerd, in Nederland helaas erg traag. 
3. In de nieuwe 8020-51 (die je nu bij NEN gratis kan inzien en becommentariëren, doen!) kan je zien dat wordt geadviseerd de 13814 te gebruiken. Ze zeggen helaas ook  dat op hellingbanen wel het Bouwbesluit van toepassing is, maar dat is niet zo, zelfde regels als tijdelijk podium.
4. In de 13814 staan waarden voor relingen. De kracht die een reling moet kunnen hebben is gerelateerd aan de vloer waar hij naast staat. Veel personen op de vloer, dan een sterke reling, weining personen dan mag hij zwakker zijn.
En dan die waarden, qua tekst citeer ik uit mijn eigen boek, een gedeelte waar ik de 13814 samenvat:

Horizontale belasting op onderdelen
De horizontale lasten moeten ook worden meegenomen. We denken aan krachten die in horizontale richting kunnen werken op hekken,relingen, muurpanelen et cetera.

Langs een vloer die 3,5 kN/m2 moet kunnen weerstaan, moet als er een reling staat die reling 
•             0,5 kN/m op relinghoogte kunnen hebben (ongeveer 1 meter hoogte)
•             0,1 kN/m op de tussenligger kunnen hebben (ongeveer 0,5 meter hoogte)

Langs een vloer die 5,0 kN/m2 moet kunnen weerstaan, moet de reling
•             1 kN/m op relinghoogte kunnen hebben (ongeveer 1 meter hoogte)
• 0,15 kN/m op de tussenligger kunnen hebben (ongeveer 0,5 meter hoogte)
 
Langs een vloer (niet toegankelijk voor publiek) die 1,5kN/m2 moet kunnen weerstaan moet de reling 
•             0,3 kN/mop relinghoogte kunnen hebben (ongeveer 1 meter hoogte)
•             0,1 kN/mop de tussenligger kunnen hebben (ongeveer 0,5 meter hoogte).

Bij de bouw van tribunes en soortgelijke constructies met zit- of staanplaatsen, moet in aanvulling op een eventuele horizontale windbelasting een horizontale kracht in aanmerking worden genomen (om de stijfheid van de constructie te bewaren en bewegingen van het publiek aan te kunnen). Deze kracht wordt bepaald op 1/10 deel van de verticale kracht.

5. Dan nog een voor relingen in publieksgebieden: er zijn heel mooie regels voor tribunes, de 13.200 serie (normen van het NEN dus).  Ook daarin is de sterkte van een reling afhankelijk van wat ermee kan gebeuren. Een reling aan de bovenachterzijde van een tribune hoeft minder sterk te zijn dan een reling waar je, komend vanaf de opgang, tegenaan kan lopen en die je looprichting moet corrigeren. Waarden conform wat internationaal al lang geldt.

Laat je dus niet "pakken" door mensen die Bouwbesluit-eisen neerleggen als enige waarheid, want dat is niet perse handig en vrijwel nooit de kloppende officiële regelgeving. Is het dan zo dat er andere wetten zijn die het wel regelen: nee, nog niet. Maar daar wordt aan gewerkt. Succes!

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Beste Regelaar,
Ik vond het erg moeilijk wat je hebt geschreven. Maar ik begrijp dat wanneer een vloer een belastbaarheid heeft van 5kN/m2 dat dat in Nederland ongeveer gelijk staat aan 500kg/m2. Dus dan zou bij een podiumdeel dat 500kg/m2 aan zou kunnen het hekwerk 100kg moeten  kunnen hebben en de tussenligger 15kg/m2 moeten kunnen houden
En bij een niet voor publiek toegankelijk podium 30kg en 10kg op de middenbuis.

Nu kunnen onze podiumdelen 750kg per podiumdeel aan. En kunnen de hekken nog iets meer aan.

Maar als deze nen norm werkelijk wordt aangenomen en zou worden toegepast dan wordt zo'n beetje 99% van alle publiekstoegankelijke podia in Nederland afgekeurd.
Dit baseer ik op het feit dat Prolyte aangaf dat wij pas het 4de bedrijf in Nederland zijn die de zware hekken in ons assortiment hebben. Wij verhuren ze nooit, want alle opdrachtgevers vinden ze te duur. Dit komt mede door het zware eiigen gewicht.
Misschien dat Butex ook zware hekken maakt, maar alle andere merken hebben ze zeker weten niet in hun assortiment zitten.

Hoe sta jij hier tegenover?

edit:
Ik heb de genoemde nen norm er even bijgepakt en moest toch wel lachen toen ik dit las:





> Daar waar publiek 0,40 m of meer kan vallen, behoort een hek of 
> reling te worden aangebracht. Zo’n reling bestaat minimaal uit een bovenrail op 
> 1 m hoogte en een rail halverwege (tussenrail). Als de val meer dan 2 m kan 
> bedragen, behoren de hekken zodanig te worden geconstrueerd dat er doorheen 
> vallen niet mogelijk is. Daarnaast kan overklimbaarheid een rol spelen, zeker 
> bij niet-geïnstrueerd publiek.



Dus een podium van 40cm hoogte moet een hek hebben? Dat gaat toch echt nergens gebeuren. 40cm hoge podia worden vaak zelfs zonder trap geleverd.

----------


## Regelaar

Beste Podium Verhuur,
Je uitleg naar 500 kg per m2 en 100 kg klopt. Houd in de gaten dat die waarde betekent dat er 100 kg per meter hekwerk horizontaal op kan worden uitgeoefend.Dat is nogal wat en de meeste podiumhekken kunnen er inderdaad niet aan voldoen.  Ter indicatie: een ligger van Layher tussen "normale staanders"  ook maar net.
Maar als we de mensen volgen die Bouwbesluit willen volgen is de waarde alleen maar hoger. Dus laten we samen de logische weg kiezen en deze differentiatie durven te volgen (8020-51 volgt die waarden ook).
Let trouwens op dat je podiumdeel waarschijnlijk 2 m2 is, dus dat dat voor drukke publiekstoepassingen niet ok is... (750/2 = 375 kg/m2).
Wat de opdrachtgevers betreft: het is een kwestie van tijd...., denk ik, hoop ik, en dan zijn goede spullen die voldoen ook logische spullen.   

Beetje interpretatie dan nog: leuningen hoeven pas bij grotere hoogten (denk vanaf 1,5 m) die krachten te hebben, dus ik denk dat er ruimte (handel) blijft voor slappe hekken bij lage valafstanden. Maar ga je hoger, dan moet het stevig genoeg zijn. Niet zo raar...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

De podiumdelen kunnen 750kg/m2 hebben niet per podiumdeel. Prolyte is niet het merk dat iets zou maken dat niet binnen de regels thuis hoort, vooral gezien het feit dat er 2 mensen van Prolyte en verder veel bedrijven die werken met Prolyte in de commissie zitten.

Waar staat dat stuk dat het pas hoeft vanaf 1,5 meter hoogte? wan tik kan alleen het stukje vinden van de 40cm hoogte.

----------


## Regelaar

Ik noemde al dat daar wat interpretatie zit. Er zijn nu verschillende uitgangspunten in Nederland:
-Volgers van Bouwbesluit nieuwbouweisen willen een hek vanaf vloerhoogte 1 meter.
-Volgers van Bouwbesluit eisen bestaande bouw (waar ook tijdelijke bouw onder valt) willen een hek vanaf vloerhoogte 1,5 meter.
-De arbowetgeving wil voor plekken waar (alleen) mensen werken liefst een collectief beschermingsmiddel tegen valgevaar (leuning) vanaf vloerhoogte 2,5 meter.
-De 8020-51 stelt voor: Daar waar publiek 0,40 m of meer kan vallen, behoort een hek of reling te worden aangebracht.
Daar zit dus nogal wat verschil tussen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik zal niet leveren aan Duitsland, spreek/lees/versta zelf ook geen Duits. 
> De meeste opdrachtgevers denken dat de eisen in Duitsland een stuk strenger zijn dan de Nederlandse en vaak is dat ook zo.



Wel zeggen je te houden aan een Duitse norm - maar hem niet kunnen lezen? Fascinerend!
Als diezelfde opdrachtgevers dan zelf ook aan de strenge inspectie- en verzekeringseisen voldoen.
(en ook de Duitse tarieven willen betalen ... 
want dan komen ze juist graag met Zuid-Europa om de hoek).




> Vooral opdrachtgevers uit de V.S. en de zuidelijkere E.U. landen zijn meer onder de indruk van de Duitse normen.
> Daardoor zijn bij buitenlandse opdrachtgevers de Duitse normen beter bekend dan de Nederlandse.
> Tenminste dat is mijn ervaring door de jaren heen.



LOL. Duitse normen in de VS?
Ze zijn daar al blij dat ze Spaans kunnen spreken, laat staan Duits zouden kunnen lezen. 
HH, sommige opdrachtgevers uit de VS hebben maar 1 uitgangspunt: "Wie heeft de beste advocaat?"





> Tot slot voldoen de Prolyte spullen aan de Duitse normen en schuiven ze dit niet onder stoelen en banken.



Klopt. 
In mijn tijd aldaar (= ca. 12-15 jaar geleden) was dat het land waar 40% van de totale productie heen ging.

Even off topic:
En het 'voordeel' van DIN is dat voor ongeveer alles wat er te bedenken valt al wel een norm te vinden is.
Van de kleur van het toilet-porcelein tot het aantal strepen op de mouw van de zeevaarders...

Het mooie (?) is dat Duitsers meestal ook zwaar overdrijven (to safe their sorry ass?)
en dat ze ook nooit zelf op hun eventuele fouten (DIN) of tekortkomingen (BGV) zullen terugkomen.
Bij veel van hun techneuten is de kennis van de Engelse taal eigenlijk behoorlijk belabberd.
Zodat vertalingen - als ze die zelf doen - soms nog meer doorschieten. 
[ Dat is vooral goed merkbaar in een "EU-norm praatgroep" - dat is mijn ervaring. ]

----------


## drbeat

> Ik noemde al dat daar wat interpretatie zit. Er zijn nu verschillende uitgangspunten in Nederland:
> -Volgers van Bouwbesluit nieuwbouweisen willen een hek vanaf vloerhoogte 1 meter. 
> -Volgers van Bouwbesluit eisen bestaande bouw (waar ook tijdelijke bouw onder valt) willen een hek vanaf vloerhoogte 1,5 meter.
> -De arbowetgeving wil voor plekken waar (alleen) mensen werken liefst een collectief beschermingsmiddel tegen valgevaar (leuning) vanaf vloerhoogte 2,5 meter.
> -De 8020-51 stelt voor: Daar waar publiek 0,40 m of meer kan vallen, behoort een hek of reling te worden aangebracht.
> Daar zit dus nogal wat verschil tussen.




En let op...die 30 dagen eis, komt niet uit het bouwbesluit maar uit de Wabo en Woningwet, wat voortkomt uit tijdelijke bouw. Ga je definitief dus meer dan 30 dagen een podium, tribune enz plaatsen dan geld het bouwbesluit. Dus constructief ga je het met dit soort systemen al wat moeilijker krijgen. Maar dan nog, niet voor PODIA kwa hekwerken. want die heeft het bb nadrukkelijk uitgezonderd, net als laadperrons. En een tribune is anders dan een podum, voor een tribune gelden wel weer regels uit het bouwbesluit als dit idd langer dan 30 dagen staat en geen tijdelijke aard is, maar ok dat is niet waardig om hier te bespreken, zelfs de jurisprudentie is hier niet eenduidig over. (hoop dat de uitschieters meer slipp of the penn is)

Wat interessant is, en nog wel interessanter wordt, De normen die nu NEN normen zijn worden allemaal NEN-EN normen Wat betekend dat de NEN-EN norm de Europese normen worden weergegeven. LET OP: HIER KOMT NOG EEN NATIONALE BIJLAGE (NB) bij voor het land waar je het bouwwerk, cq het podium plaatst... en we krijgen constructief daar dus per land zijn of haar extra rekenregels bij. dit noemen ze dan ook wel Eurocodes.Constructief is dit al allemaal ingeregeld. Dit gaat als het allemaal door gaat dan ook per NEN-EN Norm zo ingericht worden. (en zal na 20 jaar eindelijk in europa ingevoerd zijn verwacht ik)

Maar Mijn verhaal behelse dus dan ook HET BOUWBESLUIT GELD NIET VOOR PODIA kwa hekwerken. Dus idd LAAT JE NIETS OP JE MOU SPELDEN OVER DAT BB!

wat dan ook gelukkig is, want anders krijg je voor elk podium wat je gaat zetten de gemeente op je dak, waar niemand op zit te wachten. En vooral wat betreft hoogten van hekwerken, sterkte van hekwerken, voor tribunes enz, daar zitten nu dusdanig hoge eisen aan dat er olifanten aan kunnen hangen binnen het bouwbesluit....

Als bouwkundige heb ik nu een cursus veranderingen bouwbesluit, Dit is ook een inmenging van de politiek, en dan zie je eigenlijk al dat er dan al weer zaken een vreemde wending krijgen, en je dus olifanten op een hekwerk kunt zetten, in een nieuwbouwpand heel veel regeltjes en strenge RC waarden zijn opgegeven, en we bij bestaande bouwwerk bv een kantorencomplex wat omgezet word zonder verbouwen als studentenwoningen of zelfs gewone woningen dat er per 45 mensen 1 toilet moet zijn en een badkamer is niet verpicht....dit gaat de markt wel verzorgen.. Tja...dat vind de politiek er dan van... 

ZORG ER VOOR DAT JE DIT BINNEN DEZE TAK VAN SPORT GOED GAAT REGELEN EN JE HARD MAAKT VOOR DE REGELS DIE ER TOE DOEN.en zo veel mogelijk dat geneuzel er uit kunt laten. 

Anders zit je net als de bouwwereld straks met een besluit wat onwerkbaar gaat worden..... 

O ja, Regelaar, hebt er een boek over geschreven, zeer interessant, heb je daar een ISBN nummer van? want ik wil hem graag hebben cq lezen, soms kom je in het bouwwereldje dit soort problemen ook tegen, en is het goed eens over je horizon te kijken met dit soort zaken.

----------


## Regelaar

Beste Dr Beat,
Dank voor de duidelijkheid waarmee je aangeeft dat het Bouwbesluit zo vaak niet geldt, dat moeten we goed erin blijven stampen bij allerlei mensen!
Dan nog even voor de logica van leuningen bij podia: het is een uitzondering geworden, omdat je anders door een leuning moet kijken om een artiest te zien. Een artiest is, wat in de arboregelgeving noemen, een geïnstrueerd mens: hij weet waar hij staat en loopt en zal er niet af vallen. Vaak kunnen leuningen bij hoge podia wel logisch zijn aan de zijkant en achterkant. Dan mede vanwege de arboregelgeving. 
En als het geen podium is voor een artiest maar bv een danspodium voor pubbliek, moeten we denk ik niet erg vasthouden aan de vrijstelling die het Bouwbesluit geeft, maar gewoon doen wat nodig is om het veilig te maken voor publiek. Zelfs het Bouwbesluit laat die keuze inmiddels grotendeels aan de private partijen (zolang er geen vluchtroute over loopt). 

Het boek waar ik het over had is het Handboek Evenementen Maken. Kan je digitaal inzien op de site www.vvem.nl , bestellen kan bij onszelf op 030-6353303. En de ISBN is   978 90 80845 61 9.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo (Willem de) *Regelaar*,

dat hekje is niet de enige uitzondering in de Wetgeving(en), die er voor onze sector (niet) gelden.
Maar omdat de sector zelf (te) weinig aan invullen van de grijze gebeiden doet,
zijn we vervolgens weer geheel een prooi van de (ambtelijke) willekeur van I-SWZ of B&WT.
[ Of van de fratsen (?) van allerlei private certificerings-instanties. 
Voorbeelden te over uit onze sector in NL, B en zelfs uit D ].
Zo is recent de I-SZW weer eens dwars gegaan met het hijsen van artiesten in een kraan,
(ook al heb je een 1000 kantjes RI&E),
maar houden ze hun mond over alle twijfel-trekkeninstallaties in NL.
[een chauffeur ('operator') moet wel zijn rijbewijs (BMT=drama) hebben, 
maar daarna mag ie rustig met een wrak-van-een-bak de snelweg op.] 

Natuurlijk alle complimenten voor dat VVEM initiatief, 
maar daarmee zijn we er nog lang niet voor alle grijze entertainment gebieden.
(en het zal het duo Mark+Diederik ook een volkomen rotzorg zijn)
(+ blijven. En dus heersen de inspecteurs - in onze verdeelde sector)

----------


## drbeat

Geweldig Regelaar! Zelfs een Digitaal boekje! das nog beter! kunnen we lezen met de Ipad.. Weer veel geleerd al hier. 

Waar ik overigens voor vrees, en dat is ook een stukje loby van het bouwbesluit, men wil dit bij een verzekeraar neer gaan leggen, dus een private partij....maar voor de markt wordt dit veel en veel te duur dus daar zullen we eigenlijk altijd wel een stukje overheidsbemoeienis houden. 
Maar waar ik me meer zorgen om maak, als een evenement met podia en prachtige tribunes opgetuigd wordt, en alles wordt door deze partij getoetst en later gaat het mis en de verzekering steld toch dat je als leverend bedrijf en organisatie toch fouten hebt gemaakt en gaan claimen dat de prijzen voor een entree kaartje toch wel heel erg de pan uit gaan vliegen....En dit is dan toch de doodsteek vrees ik....

Gaat nu al een beetje zo, maar zou fijn zijn als er een lat langs te leggen is, wat moraal en technisch reeel is, en dat wat er gebeurt is als het fout gaat, komt door dat het een extreme situatie is die onder normale situatie's niet voor komt. en dan is dat af te wegen of je die extreme situaties en de frequentie van het voorkomen acceptabel vind ja of nee en of je er iets mee moet gaan doen om het te voorkomen....

----------


## drbeat

> Hallo (Willem de) *Regelaar*,
> 
> dat hekje is niet de enige uitzondering in de Wetgeving(en), die er voor onze sector (niet) gelden.
> Maar omdat de sector zelf (te) weinig aan invullen van de grijze gebeiden doet,
> zijn we vervolgens weer geheel een prooi van de (ambtelijke) willekeur van I-SWZ of B&WT.
> [ Of van de fratsen (?) van allerlei private certificerings-instanties. 
> Voorbeelden te over uit onze sector in NL, B en zelfs uit D ].
> Zo is recent de I-SZW weer eens dwars gegaan met het hijsen van artiesten in een kraan,
> (ook al heb je een 1000 kantjes RI&E),
> ...




Heel simpel......helaas zijn de mensen die werkzaam zijn in jullie specifiek vak geen mensen met een stropdas en een vlotte babbel maar mensen met een HANDS ON mentaliteit....En zijn (en daar val ik ook onder hoor) wij geen lobyisten bij wetgevende instantie's of certificeringsinstantie's....

Dat is ook het jammere van de dagelijkse praktijk nu, mensen die er dagelijks mee bezig zijn, mee werken en de praktijk kennen wordt niets gevraagd, maar dit wordt weggelegd bij de ROEPTOETERS bij de certificerende instanties of overheid. de overheid wil een veilige praktijk maar heeft hier geen kennis....de Certificerende partijen willen alleen maar geld verdienen.....niet meer en niet minder...HELAAS!

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) ... de overheid wil een veilige praktijk maar heeft hier geen kennis....
> 2) de Certificerende partijen willen alleen maar geld verdienen.....niet meer en niet minder...HELAAS!



1- de overheid die geen kennis heeft, kost toch (een forse puist) aan geld. 
En dat is - in combinatie met haar macht + geroeptoeter - behoorlijk vervelend voor iedereen. 
Zeker als de integriteit van enkele betrokkenen dan ook nog op de tocht blijkt te staan. 

2- de 'papier-afstempelaars' kosten ook (te veel) geld. En missen ook veel te vaak die nodige kennis.
Ik ken daar talloze voorbeelden van. 
Ben in de loop der jaren ook heel wat keren gebeld door heeeeeel grote 'certifizeurders'. 
Maar die dan toch gewoon 'goed' stempelden en de gepeperde factuur stuurden?
Ja, hoor. 
Want gedekt door de overheid die deze 'certifiraudeurs' vrijwaart van civiele aansprakelijkheid. 
_"There is something seriously rotten in the State of Certificatistan" 
_En Jan L. die betaalt twee maal het gelach, zoals altijd. 
Al zeggen de Marks+Diederiks natuurlijk dat het hen spijt.

Gerrit, Jan-Peter en Wouter hebben inmiddels al hun vette baan (4 tot 7 ton per jaar!)
Het nieuwe duo moet nog even een paar jaar wachten.
Alleen als een podium instort op de eigen kop - of onder eigen voeten -
zal het ze misschien eerder gaan interesseren. 
Maar juist bij die certifiraudeurs is het riant voor ze om te solliciteren...

----------

